# Roubaix 2015



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any information about the new Roubaix? Changes, availability etc? 
thanks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

msg98 said:


> Does anyone have any information about the new Roubaix? Changes, availability etc?
> thanks


I only have a guess, but my guess is pretty much the same as this year, except for new colors and then a new redesigned Roubaix next year that looks a lot like the 2015 Tarmac. We should start to hear something between July and the fall bike shows.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope they make a Roubaix Expert in white (or at least some color other than flat black or silver). I really wanted to buy one this year, but was so disappointed in the colors, I'm trying to hold out to see what 2015 has to offer.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Tranzition said:


> I hope they make a Roubaix Expert in white (or at least some color other than flat black or silver). I really wanted to buy one this year, but was so disappointed in the colors, I'm trying to hold out to see what 2015 has to offer.


I hear ya, it can be hit or miss with Specialized on paint schemes. So far, I love a couple of the 2015 Tarmac colorways I have seen (the black with white accents and black with red accents are my two favorites right now), so that my be a good sign for the 2015 Roubaix.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

That was the reason I bought my 2012 roubaix expert vs the 2013. I really wanted the sl4 but always liked the white color scheme on the 12.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

choppedsled said:


> That was the reason I bought my 2012 roubaix expert vs the 2013. I really wanted the sl4 but always liked the white color scheme on the 12.


Surprise, surprise....

2015 Specialized Roubaix Getting Thru Axles?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Surprise, surprise....
> 
> 2015 Specialized Roubaix Getting Thru Axles?


That looks exactly like my 2014 SL4. 

Are thru axles like something we should be excited about?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> That looks exactly like my 2014 SL4.
> 
> Are thru axles like something we should be excited about?


Some are, some aren't. Me, I'm at meh. Who knows if that is what the final bike will look like though. I have been expecting something that looks a lot like the 2015 Tarmac. We'll see.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont think that spy photo is a roubaix. There is a lot of chatter that its probably a gravel bike and that other spy photos dont show any shock absorption setup for the rear triangle. It does kind of look like a tarmac modded for gravel etc.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

IMO it looks a lot like a Roubaix SL4 Disc with a slightly different paint scheme.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice evolution for this "do all bike".

Come on Specialized - please make it in 64cm next year!!!!!!!


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> That looks exactly like my 2014 SL4.
> 
> Are thru axles like something we should be excited about?


Uh-oh... I'm assuming thru axles mean they won't work with my car mounts anymore... Maybe I should buy a 2014 afterall. 

...then again, maybe the thru-axles are only for the disc brake models?


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

The thru axles, if that is the picture you are referring to, that is a potential new gravel bike specialized has been testing, i believe the name is the Diverge. They did a an exclusive riding event with Deux North and displayed multiple images of this bike under #seekanddiverge on instagram. Go check it out. Not my cup of tea, but still a pretty cool bike.


----------



## fflutterffly (Dec 1, 2014)

I was waiting for the Roubaix Double SL4 to come out in Matt Black, finally did. Love the bike with all the internal cables, but I'd like a better group for the $$$. Shouldn't complain since it rides great, climbs with my style well and looks mean. (I wish they had improved the shifting on the Sora.)


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

fflutterffly said:


> (I wish they had improved the shifting on the Sora.)




Put a 7901 or 6701 chain on it? Or even just a high end 9 speed chain...


----------

